# Flats owing in the wind



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I went out with my uniphoxx yesterday and immediately got hammered by hail and wind, just my luck, but it was never going to stop me ! I noticed the wind was causing my bands to blow and ripple in the wind, I was just wondering whether this would affect accuracy?









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Blowing*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I call it “Butter Flutter”. It at least gets into my head but does probably affect light set ups. Heavy setups, not so much.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Shoot tubes on windy days.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> I call it "Butter Flutter". It at least gets into my head but does probably affect light set ups. Heavy setups, not so much.


"butter flutter" I like it! Sounds like I need more rubber!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Had exactly the same today, was buzzing in my ears like a pair of guitar strings lol It's more distracting I find, but as Grandpa Grumpy posted, I switch to a tube rig until I'm in a more sheltered position.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If it is a strong enough crosswind I'm sure it will


----------

